# Lucky Bamboo - Partially Submerged Leaves



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey everyone. This is my first post, but I'm not new to bettas. I normally only have two at a time in about 2-3 gallons each, but that stopped after I started college. I'm out for a semester though, so I'm home having fun with the fish.

This is Red. (I didn't name her.) She is pretty small, and I believe she is fully grown. I just set this little bowl up. The bowl is about 10" tall and 5 3/4" in diameter. It is holding about a gallon. The gravel is 1 1/2" high. There are six small Lucky Bamboo shoots in there. This is my first venture into live plants. (I have some other stuff coming for my little 6 gallon tetra tank...might bump that up to a 10gal.)

My local LHS seems to be very knowledgeable. He personally has a betta with LB and told me that all he does is add water every once in a while.

Here is my concern:
After getting and setting up the little thing, I read something about the leaves rotting if they are submerged. Is my setup at risk?


I personally wanted a longer tank, but it's on my mother's counter top so I lost the fight there. :-?


----------



## Nigel Nortonberry (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello there. I'll be honest with you. Lucky Bamboo are not aquatic plants. In fact, they aren't even bamboo! haha. I have been growing bamboo and keeping betta for years (asian style xD) and I'll tell you that with your setup, i really have to point this out, and may conflict with you. Just my own suggestions yeah?  Not having a go at you. 
1. I really think you should have a proper tank for your betta that is fully filtered and heated. I know it may cost abit more, and as a fellow uni student, I know your pain... :|. But I have found that bettas have significantly increased longevity and health in a proper tank compared to just a bowl or jar. atm, I keep Nigel (CT), in a 2.5G and is fully filtered with a couple plants. This should really be the minimum requirement for the fish to thrive. 
2. The leaves look as if they are just touching the base of the water. So, keep the distance from even the edges of the leaves.

Obviously point 1 greater than point 2. But that is you to decide  And if all is unsure, just check on it regularly and see for any signs of rotting.

cheers


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Your criticism is too constructive! (That's me saying thanks.)

The main issue I have is space. Red has been in a tiny little vase for too long. I couldn't stand it and just went out and got that. This would give me an excuse to get the 10g. Then I would just move her to the 6g.

Like I mentioned, I'm trying to get into real plants. I'm really sick of the artificial crap. I could but the LB on some high ground in the back. (Or I can just take them back to the LHS and tell him I really didn't like this direction too much. He's a cool guy so I doubt that would be an issue.)

But before I do anything, I want to make sure I can grown the basic plants I have coming. :shock:


Now for the leaves... I got some better pics.


----------



## Nigel Nortonberry (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice! And thank you  I do that because sometimes (if not all), typing may be perceived in a threatening way .
From these pics, they look like they are on a safe level, just becareful when you change water.
If it is space, then I guess it will do for now . Just be more frequent with water changes. Like normally, I could go 1 week only 1 change with my 2.5g, but yours i suggest 2 partial changes a week, and if you is lazy (like me), each month, have 1 week out of the 4 where you change it once if you want.
Best of luck and its all about monitoring 

- Alex


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have lucky bamboo in two of my aquariums - my 20gL and my 10g. The bamboo grows great! Just cut the leaves off that are submerged and then plant the bamboo. New sprouts/leaves grew up from the gravel and there were no problems. Good luck with your bamboo!

Here's my 10g:










Fun fact: Dracaena braunii is labelled as a reptile according to Wikipedia.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

